# Reed City, MI Sampson, smart, knows the basics....



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*SAMPSON*


*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Reed City, MI *

Large • Adult • Male 

*We would prefer someone who has experience with the breed - This breed is a working breed that NEEDS something to do! They make much better pets when they are house dogs and are an active member of the family*! VERY handsome and well mannered boy who looks to be the product of good breeding too. Smart boy who knows basic commands, appears housetrained and would be a welcome addition to your loving household!

Pet ID: VERY HANDSOME! • House trained • Primary colors: Black, Brown or Chocolate 

*SAMPSON's Contact Info*

*OSCEOLA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL*, Reed City, MI 

231-832-5790
Email OSCEOLA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Reed City, MI | SAMPSON


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This one is safe, I'm transporting him to the Southwest Michigan German Shepherd rescue tomorrow evening, so any interested persons should contact the rescue (there is a nice Facebook page, working on a web site).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Ugh! Scratch that. We had it all arranged (pick-up, transport, etc) and now they are saying they want to adopt him out themselves and not use a rescue (he's been there since September 5!!!).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is ridiculous...you'd think they'd have the dogs best interest at heart. 
A breed specific rescue would know better how to place(especially a working breed) than a shelter. And I'm sure the life until adoption would be less stressful as well. What was the adoption fee from that shelter?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

$45 so we might just "adopt" him anyway but I can't move fast on this since we are already getting the 11 year old Craigslist GSD tonight. My hands will be full.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you adopting the senior??


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know. He's in my house now but if Kristin has someone that really wants a cat-safe GSD he'd be perfect and it would be kind of a waste for me to keep him. As long as he's safe I don't care if we don't keep him permanently.


----------

